# RAEME in the Field - Recent Ex Pics - "In the J at Shoalwater Bay"



## 1feral1 (28 Jun 2008)

Random pics from living LAV in the fast lane.

Enjoy.

1. The fog of war.

2. RAEME's shower, shelter half optional for those with shrinkage  ;D.

3. More morning fog.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jun 2008)

More...

Etho replacing a round positioner on a M242, while the medic watches.

More LAVs.

The bottom pic is Hales (L) and me (R), Hales is also a member on army.ca, and did an exchange with the CF 2 yrs back.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jun 2008)

Again more.....

This is the tropics and winter, so a typical winters day is 25-30C, and at night 7-15C, there were days that it got to be around 5C in the night and a high of 22C in the day.

Casualties included a crushed finger and a snake bite (1Fd RAA). In short, 4 wks of fun in the sun and rain.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Jun 2008)

Hahaha some great pictures again Wes.

I especially like the Hustler one ;D


Deadpan


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jun 2008)

The swag, which kept me dry and warm, taken at CSI Rockhampton on the 2 day drive home. Note the 1982 Ptrn ruck. 

Andrew's war wound, proving that along with snakes, LAVs to bite.

Local yabbies, who we supplimented our diet with. Boiled up, then fried with butter concentrate, and and garlic. At times we would eat 40-50 of these mini lobsters at a go, caught in our yabbie traps in various billabongs freshly filled from the rain.

The A2 at Camp Growl had a huge container full of these beasts.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jun 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Hahaha some great pictures again Wes.
> 
> I especially like the Hustler one ;D
> 
> ...



Hustler's are a universal thing, like Coke and Sprite, ha!  ;D


----------



## Trooper Hale (7 Jul 2008)

Awesome photos Wes, i was hoping you'd post those. I need to get back onto this website. I've missed heaps.
Cheers for putting up that photo. I've got to say, my Kepi cap looks brilliant! Haha, ta,


----------

